# Let’s buddy up for weight loss!



## Ronni

@Keesha and were talking about becoming weight loss buddies, since we’ve both gained a bit in these last few months, to keep each other accountable and to be a support person and a cheering squad, perhaps with the occasional swift kick when necessary (that applies primarily to me!) 

So....this thread is that, for all of us who’d like to buddy up as we struggle with our weight issues. Join @Keesha and me, please! 

I’ll start. Gained a few extra pounds this last few months, between my recent California trip and a lot of yummy food and drinks, a glitchy scale, and life being so busy since moving in with Ron (not that it wasn’t busy before, but with all the work on the house it took things to a whole other level of busy. ) I’ve not been paying as close attention as I usually do and those few extra pounds latched on and set up Shop! 

Got a new Smart Scale that measures everydamnthing and it links to a phone app that keeps track, so I have zero excuses! which is both exhilarating and annoying 

Here we go!  This is my Day One!! 




My initial goal is to get back down to 145.

But over time I need to reduce my body fat percentage to 26, and up my BMR Basal Metabolic Rate rate .. though I’m not sure to what yet.  As for the rest of those numbers  doing my research to figure out what they mean and how changing them can help me. See, I don’t just want to lose weight...I mean I do, but that’s a sub goal really. What I WANT is to be healthy, and fit, and have endurance, and for me weight loss is one of the first steps to reaching that goal. 

Your turn!!


----------



## Keesha

The Buddy up system. That’s awesome Ronni. Great idea. 

Even if there’s only the two of us, I have no doubt that we will get our goal accomplished of losing weight and eating better. 

Over the last few months I have put on thirty extra pounds that I’m determined to get rid of. The extra weight makes everything more difficult and having a lifestyle with regular scheduled exercises definitely decreases stress. 

My plan of action is to stick to a low carb diet. One of fresh steamed vegetables and high protein choices in order to keep my blood sugar low. This will help me drop the fat and water retention. Grains, especially , make us retain a lot of water in order to digest them. 

Weigh myself everyday and chart it down here weekly. 

Exercise daily. Yoga for stretching; walking for aerobics, and small hand & ankle weights for strength training. 

Work on toning skin with skin brushing 

Today is the first day working with on this buddy system. My goal is to be approximately 125. 

It looks like you have a good plan Ronni. Your new weight scale is cool. 

I’m really feeling confident about this and think we work well together. 

Hopefully we can inspire others even if they don’t wish to discuss it.


----------



## Ronni

Keesha, do you go to the gym or do you do your workouts at home?  

I'm starting off with 5 pound weights.  I used to lift more, but I haven't for a while so I need to get back to it slowly or I'll pull something.


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> Keesha, do you go to the gym or do you do your workouts at home?
> 
> I'm starting off with 5 pound weights.  I used to lift more, but I haven't for a while so I need to get back to it slowly or I'll pull something.


I used to go to the gym but now I’m too embarrassed to go. 

I’ve been working out at home. I’ve got plenty of equipment. Yes 5 pounds is what I’m starting with. 
I’d rather do more reps than go heavier right now. 

Once I lose some weight I’ll go to the gym again.


----------



## Ronni

Day 2


Just a couple of ounces lost but that’s bettter than a gain!  No change in the other numbers(didn’t expect one) except for the faintest fluctuation in BMR


I’ve been doing some heavy research into interval training. The science behind it is solid. I’ve been toying with possibly following the One And Done Program. Meredith Shirk. Svelte training.


----------



## StarSong

Wishing you both success.  I've picked up a couple of pounds since spring and would like to drop them before the holiday eating season is upon me, so I'd like to join in the fun.  (As if losing weight were ever fun.)  

Am very close to a vegan but avoid most grains except for popcorn - I have to have popcorn!  My diet is mostly  heavy on vegetables, fruits, some beans, some sweet potatoes, hummus, nuts (including peanut butter), multigrain cakes (like rice cakes) in place of bread.   Sounds good, right?  

Unfortunately, it's also a bit too heavy on chocolate, cookies, an occasional beer or glass of wine, and other treats.      

Not much of an exerciser, I must admit, though I do about 10 minutes of stair climbing every morning.  It would be great to get back into a walking routine but I just don't seem to get around to it.


----------



## JimW

StarSong said:


> Unfortunately, it's also a bit too heavy on chocolate, cookies, an occasional beer or glass of wine, and other treats.



Star, we have the same dietician.


----------



## StarSong

Love her advice, hate her results.


----------



## 911

Try using the “military diet.” I know Troopers that went on it prior to their yearly physical and lost anywhere from 8-12 pounds in one week. Pretty drastic, but they made weight and that’s what mattered.


----------



## StarSong

For that matter, 911, we could always try the colonoscopy diet.  Plenty of clear liquids in and it seems even more out.  Do that for a week - that'd be sure to do the trick.


----------



## 911

StarSong said:


> For that matter, 911, we could always try the colonoscopy diet.  Plenty of clear liquids in and it seems even more out.  Do that for a week - that'd be sure to do the trick.



Except, I would worry about dehydration, even with all that crap you have to take to help you pass more than went in.


----------



## Keesha

Nice to have you join us Starsong and any others. 
The more the merrier. 

Day 2:

Stuck to diet and stuck to exercise program. 
Walked briskly for approximately an hour 
Yoga for 25 minutes 

Arm weight lifting  with minimum weight 

Results: Feeling good. Strength is increasing. Cravings decreasing and over 2 pound weight loss since Wednesday. Brain fog decreasing.


----------



## Keesha

Day 3

Brisk walk - one hour 
Yoga - 25 minutes 
No weight training 

Weight Loss 3.0 lbs. 

The cravings are almost non existent 
I’m drinking 1 1/2 to 2 litres of cold water daily 
I’m sticking to my low carb but not keto diet 

Today I made a zuchinni crust pizza which I undercooked some but it was actually really tasty. 
The shredded zuchinni is mixed with mozzerella, Parmesan cheese and almond flour. Arrowroot powder can be substituted. 

1 -2 zuchinnis - 2 cups dried in oven for 15 min
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese 
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese 
1/4 cup almond flour or Arrowroot Powder 

Combine into ball and roll into pizza shape 
Cook for 20 or until middle is cooked and firm 
It shouldn’t be mushy 

Let pizza crust dry out and cool down completely before adding tomato sauce 
Add favourite topping and cook 15 to 20 minutes 


This is far better than you’d expect.


----------



## Keesha

Here we go !


----------



## Ronni

You’re losing much faster then I am Keesh. But for right now I’m just happy to have stopped the gain. 

I also found a coupon for the One and Done CrossFit type workout so I ordered it for $9 instead of $29!


----------



## Keesha

Exactly. Not gaining any more is a huge relief. 
I’m so glad I got new batteries for my weight scale. 

I pack on the pounds so easily eating grains of any kind so when I skip them the pounds start dropping off. 

It’s so good that you got a workout you are excited about. It makes it so much easier when we enjoy doing this. 

Have fun Ronni.


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> Here we go !
> View attachment 75172View attachment 75173


Omg this looks amazing!! 

 I will definitely try this! Do you know what the calorie count is? At least for the crust.


----------



## Trade

Ronni said:


> You’re losing much faster then I am Keesh. But for right now I’m just happy to have stopped the gain. View attachment 75174
> 
> I also found a coupon for the One and Done CrossFit type workout so I ordered it for $9 instead of $29!



Good Grief!  How does a $30 scale do all that!? That looks like some kind of readout that the astronauts would get when they weigh in at their physicals.


----------



## Ronni

Trade said:


> Good Grief!  How does a $30 scale do all that!? That looks like some kind of readout that the astronauts would get when they weigh in at their physicals.


I know right?!?!  

I have no idea how it’s done. But I have verified several of the measurements against reliable sources (my doctor, gym/personal trainer o do) and they’ve all correlated. It seems completely legit!!  And for the price you just can’t beat it!!

And honestly even if it’s biggest claim to fame was its ability to link to my phone so that I don’t have to bother anymore with making a note elsewhere of my current weight, that alone is worth it to me!!


----------



## Ronni

Results after week one. And I haven’t started exercising yet


----------



## StarSong

I've been RV camping in the Eastern Sierras for the past few days.  Walking a lot, avoiding sweets completely, but no idea about weight because my RV scale's batteries are dead, and they're button batteries so no backups.  (I keep a scale in the RV because sometimes we go out for a month at a time, which is far too long for me to lose track of my weight.)  

Ronnie, kudos on your losses. I've been eating some of the pizza and calzones that I made last Sunday, but am otherwise eating reasonably. Most folks associate burgers, steaks and meats with camping, but for us it's all about the homemade pizza! Pepperoni, sausage or pastrami pizzas are for my daughter and her family and go home to their freezer. ( DH and I suspend the dairy part of eating vegan for pizza, but not the meat part.)


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> Omg this looks amazing!!
> 
> I will definitely try this! Do you know what the calorie count is? At least for the crust.


Thanks Ronni. It was very undercooked. Starsongs looks soooo much better than mine but I’m celiac so can’t eat wheat. 

Here is the link to the zucchini crust. It doesn’t say how many calories. I don’t really worry so much about the calories as much as I do about just having it grain free. If I eat low carb grain free, the weight drops off me. 

The biggest tip to making this crust is to cook it thoroughly and dry out some before adding the toppings. Then you slip it back in the oven to cook the toppings. I didn’t cook my toppings for long enough. 

Hey starsong? What do you use as a cheese replacement? Yours looks amaaaaszing!!!!


----------



## Ronni

@Keesha My step daughter uses this brand.


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Thanks Ronni. It was very undercooked. Starsongs looks soooo much better than mine but I’m celiac so can’t eat wheat.
> 
> Here is the link to the zucchini crust. It doesn’t say how many calories. I don’t really worry so much about the calories as much as I do about just having it grain free. If I eat low carb grain free, the weight drops off me.
> 
> The biggest tip to making this crust is to cook it thoroughly and dry out some before adding the toppings. Then you slip it back in the oven to cook the toppings. I didn’t cook my toppings for long enough.
> 
> Hey starsong? What do you use as a cheese replacement? Yours looks amaaaaszing!!!!



@Keesha You forgot to include the link to the zucchini crust! (LOL - I do that all the time, especially when it comes to email attachments!)

For cheese I use (wait for it) good quality, full fat, real dairy mozzarella. IMHO vegan cheeses available for retail purchase are lower than substandard, especially on pizza. I've tried a bunch of them (daiya included) and have yet to find any that suits my taste. Pizza is one of the very few foods I eat that contains dairy, and I don't eat it very often. Maybe once every 2-3 weeks.

I don't overload pizzas with cheese. The pictured pies are roughly 15" in diameter have about 5-1/2 oz. of cheese per pie. I weigh the cheese to keep from having too heavy a hand with it. Like most foods, good pizza is about balancing quality ingredients: homemade sauce, good cheese, quality toppings and the right amount of spices.

When making pizza I virtually always do a marathon (that particular day I used 20 doughs, yielding 17 pizzas and probably 15 calzones), the aim being to stock my and my daughter's family's freezer for a while. If I'm spending an hour preheating my oven and pizza stones to 550 degrees, and going through the all the dough, sauce and topping steps, I make it worth my while. Plus I really like making pizza!

I have a DIL who is highly sensitive to dairy, plus a son and DIL who are fairly rigid vegans. When they're here for pizza I make them some non-dairy pies.


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> View attachment 76129
> @Keesha My step daughter uses this brand.



Ahh thanks. I have tried this in the slices.


----------



## AnnieA

I've been working on creating a healthy gut microbiome the last few weeks and have lost five pounds without weight loss being my goal.   My go to smoothie currently is kale, blueberries, avocado, grass-fed whey protein powder, tart cherry juice, a few drops liquid stevia and a splash of organic, pasture raised cream. It is delicious.  I take additional Omega 3 fatty acid capsules along with it.  Know some people put theirs in the smoothie, but that's beyond my gross factor tolerance level.  Why ruin a yummy smoothie!  I'm also eating my last solid food of the day around 4pm.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> @Keesha You forgot to include the link to the zucchini crust! (LOL - I do that all the time, especially when it comes to email attachments!)
> 
> For cheese I use (wait for it) good quality, full fat, real dairy mozzarella. IMHO vegan cheeses available for retail purchase are lower than substandard, especially on pizza. I've tried a bunch of them (daiya included) and have yet to find any that suits my taste. Pizza is one of the very few foods I eat that contains dairy, and I don't eat it very often. Maybe once every 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I don't overload pizzas with cheese. The pictured pies are roughly 15" in diameter have about 5-1/2 oz. of cheese per pie. I weigh the cheese to keep from having too heavy a hand with it. Like most foods, good pizza is about balancing quality ingredients: homemade sauce, good cheese, quality toppings and the right amount of spices.
> 
> When making pizza I virtually always do a marathon (that particular day I used 20 doughs, yielding 17 pizzas and probably 15 calzones), the aim being to stock my and my daughter's family's freezer for a while. If I'm spending an hour preheating my oven and pizza stones to 550 degrees, and going through the all the dough, sauce and topping steps, I make it worth my while. Plus I really like making pizza!
> 
> I have a DIL who is highly sensitive to dairy, plus a son and DIL who are fairly rigid vegans. When they're here for pizza I make them some non-dairy pies.


Haha. Yes I forgot the link. 
Sorry about that. Here it is. 
https://www.wholesomeyum.com/zucchini-pizza-crust-recipe-low-carb/
Remember to cook the crust first then add the toppings and cook again. It really doesn’t take that long and is surprisingly good. 

Thanks starsong. I’m in full agreement about non dairy cheese. Notice I didn’t say I tried that and it is good. It really isn’t . I LOVE dairy but unfortunately I have a manmade eardrum and it gets infected a lot which leads to horrible sinus infections and while I LOVE dairy, it doesn’t like me. Eating it causes a lot of mucus which seriously affects my physical well being. 

I’m sooooo jealous of your pizza making and eating abilities.  There’s nothing quite like a good quality well made pizza with fresh ingredients. 
Thank goodness I’m having a good turkey dinner in a couple of hours cause I’m literally drooling looking at yours. 

That’s impressive that you do custom cooking for family’s food sensitivities. I’m used to doing that also. It truly takes commitment and dedication.


----------



## Keesha

AnnieA said:


> I've been working on creating a healthy gut microbiome the last few weeks and have lost five pounds without weight loss being my goal.   My go to smoothie currently is kale, blueberries, avocado, grass-fed whey protein powder, tart cherry juice, a few drops liquid stevia and a splash of organic, pasture raised cream. It is delicious.  I take additional Omega 3 fatty acid capsules along with it.  Know some people put theirs in the smoothie, but that's beyond my gross factor.  Why ruin a yummy smoothie!  I'm also eating my last solid food of the day around 4pm.


Oh I love the smoothie idea. I bought a vita mix just for that very reason but got away from doing them but would   like to start back up again.

It’s great to have as a quick healthy meal substitute especially before a long walk or exercising.

Love the avocado and tart cherry  idea. I’ve got spinach at the moment and will replace the splash of cream with a splash of coconut milk. I take krill oil separately and wouldn’t dream of spoiling a delicious smoothie with oils , no matter how healthy they are.

Thanks the great idea and inspiration. It’s just what a needed and just at the right time too. ❤


----------



## Lc jones

911 said:


> Try using the “military diet.” I know Troopers that went on it prior to their yearly physical and lost anywhere from 8-12 pounds in one week. Pretty drastic, but they made weight and that’s what mattered.


I’m sorry 911 but that’s too tough for me LOL! Maybe that’s why I never went into the Marines.


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> That’s impressive that you do custom cooking for family’s food sensitivities. I’m used to doing that also. *It truly takes commitment and dedication.*


Not at all.  Truly, isn't it astonishing when people don't do this?  Other women sometimes gave me crap for customizing meals for my kids during their pickier ages and stages.  One really didn't like onions - still doesn't. Instead of forcing him to pick out the bits of diced onion at the table, when I made meatballs (mass quantities that I'd freeze), before adding onions I'd pull out a sizeable portion of the mixture and hold it aside so he could fully enjoy his dinner, too.   Another had trouble with the texture of shrimp but loved my scampi sauce.  I always made extra sauce so he'd have plenty to pour over his pasta.  (If you came to my house I'd make non-dairy pizza for you!)  

My response to people who'd insist I was spoiling my kids, or that their family ate what was put in front of them, or they weren't short order cooks who would make different versions of a meal: 
You say that you love your children so much that you'd throw yourself in front of an oncoming bus, saving their lives while sacrificing your own, but you won't make meatballs without onions for one of them? Really? 
That always stopped them in their tracks. 

My pizza is very good if I do say so myself. Then again, it should be what with over 20 years of steady experimenting, honing my recipe, and improving my skills!


----------



## AnnieA

Keesha said:


> ...will replace the splash of cream with a splash of coconut milk.
> 
> Thanks the great idea and inspiration. It’s just what a needed and just at the right time too. ❤



You're welcome!   

I use organic dairy from grass fed cows as a natural source of conjugated linoleic fatty acids (CLA).   They're anti-inflammatory and some studies show they promote weight loss.   Organic Valley is the best source around here.   Love their butter, cream and cream cheese.  I make yogurt using their lactose free whole milk and it's delicious ...so rich that a little bit satisfies.   The fatty acid composition of grass-fed vs grain-fed animals is totally different.   I don't use a ton of the high fat dairy, but I do it specifically to get their good fatty acids.

Oh--and buy all my smoothie fruits and veggies frozen for convenience and good nutrient value compared to produce that's been shipped around and sitting for days.   I just learned of an organic blueberry farm near here and plan to stock up and freeze fresh from the fields next year.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> Not at all.  Truly, isn't it astonishing when people don't do this?



Let me rephrase that then. It IS a BIG commitment to do for family members especially when I go all out for them and then when it’s their turn to return  the favour, they bail.

For 30 years now we have making gluten free foods since there are two celiacs in the family. Most gluten free foods contain rice flour which one extended family member is allergic to so we WE go out of our way to make regular food just for this one person.

I’ll give you an example.

Holiday Turkey dinners
WE ALWAYS DID THEM!

Stuffing is gluten free
Gravy is gluten free
Cheese sauce gluten free
Dessert is gluten free

Sooo the above things need to be individually made for this particular person and I’ve done just that.

The one time everyone was counting on this one person to return the favour and make the same turkey dinner  ONCE with all the trimmings including gluten free stuffing, gravy , cheese sauce and dessert the person bailed.

All we got was previously frozen turkey and a can of chickpeas. Seriously. 

So perhaps it takes dedication and commitment to make specialty items  for family members who AREN’T your kids.


----------



## AnnieA

Keesha said:


> Let me rephrase that then. It IS a BIG commitment to so for family members especially when I go all out for them and then when it’s their turn the favour, then bail.
> 
> For 30 years now we have making gluten free foods since there are two celiacs in the family. Most gluten free foods contain rice flour which one extended family member is allergic to so we WE go out of our way to make regular food just for this one person.
> 
> I’ll give you an example.
> 
> Holiday Turkey dinners
> WE ALWAYS DID THEM!
> 
> Stuffing is gluten free
> Gravy is gluten free
> Cheese sauce gluten free
> Dessert is gluten free
> 
> Sooo the above things need to be individually made for this particular person and I’ve done just that.
> 
> The one time everyone was counting on this one person to return the favour and make the same turkey dinner  ONCE with all the trimmings including gluten free stuffing, gravy , cheese sauce and dessert the person bailed.
> 
> All we got was previously frozen turkey and a can of chickpeas. Seriously.
> 
> So perhaps it takes dedication and commitment to make specialty items  for family members who AREN’T your kids.



Oh, wow.  My mom, nephew and  have Celiac Disease.  Can't imagine someone showing such a lack of appreciation for all you've done.


----------



## Keesha

AnnieA said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I use organic dairy from grass fed cows as a natural source of conjugated linoleic fatty acids (CLA).   They're anti-inflammatory and some studies show they promote weight loss.   Organic Valley is the best source around here.   Love their butter, cream and cream cheese.  I make yogurt using their lactose free whole milk and it's delicious ...so rich that a little bit satisfies.   The fatty acid composition of grass-fed vs grain-fed animals is totally different.   I don't use a ton of the high fat dairy, but I do it specifically to get their good fatty acids.
> 
> Oh--and buy all my smoothie fruits and veggies frozen for convenience and good nutrient value compared to produce that's been shipped around and sitting for days.   I just learned of an organic blueberry farm near here and plan to stock up and freeze fresh from the fields next year.


Anti inflammatory dairy products???
You’re kidding???

Oh YOU are my kind of girl. 
 I will keep my eyes open for this particular brand cause I truly miss dairy when I am off it. I feel better physically but my palate truly appreciates dairy of some sort and yes grass fed and grain fed are completely different. Grain fed cows are usually fed antibiotics which eventually get into our systems as well. 

This is interesting and worth investigating.
Thanks sooo much Annie. 

Awesome info.


----------



## StarSong

@Keesha - Boo!!! to your unkind relatives who don't take others' dietary considerations into account.  What uncool, ungracious hosts.  

I'm sorry that they treated you and other family members so poorly. 

@AnnieA - do you know if these dairy products are good for people who get IBS type reactions to cow's milk based foods?


----------



## AnnieA

StarSong said:


> @Keesha
> 
> @AnnieA - do you know if these dairy products are good for people who get IBS type reactions to cow's milk based foods?



Lactose is usually the culprit.  Butter doesn't have lactose,  and full fat cream and cream cheese have very low amounts.


----------



## Keesha

AnnieA said:


> Lactose is usually the culprit.  Butter doesn't have lactose,  and full fat cream and cream cheese have very low amounts.


Not always. Most people are lactose intolerant but some people are actually dairy intolerant. Quite a few actually. 

Ghee can easily be made from butter.


----------



## AnnieA

Keesha said:


> Not always. Most people are lactose intolerant but some people are actually dairy intolerant. Quite a few actually.
> 
> Ghee can easily be made from butter.



Some can't tolerate the casein in dairy.  Problem is, it's an additive in so many other things including some soy cheeses ...go figure.    I did casein free for 18 months after my Celiac diagnosis to try to speed gut healing.  Gluten free is a breeze compared to casein free.


----------



## Keesha

AnnieA said:


> Some can't tolerate the casein in dairy.  Problem is, it's an additive in so many other things including some soy cheeses ...go figure.    I did casein free for 18 months after my Celiac diagnosis to try to speed gut healing.  Gluten free is a breeze compared to casein free.


That’s the other word I was thinking of. Yes indeed but I didn’t realize it’s added in so many things. 
Thank you. Another reason to cook everything from scratch. Are you celiac also?
I thought it was just your mom and nephew. 
Do you make your own products?


----------



## AnnieA

Keesha said:


> That’s the other word I was thinking of. Yes indeed but I didn’t realize it’s added in so many things.
> Thank you. Another reason to cook everything from scratch. Are you celiac also?
> I thought it was just your mom and nephew.
> Do you make your own products?



My nephew and I definitely have Celiac Disease.  Mom never had GI symptoms but is completely gf because gluten does make her tired.  She may have 'silent Celiac' as far as GI stuff goes, or is maybe just gluten intolerant.   Celiac comes from her side of the family.  Her dad was never diagnosed, but had GI symptoms all his life and cause of death was intestinal lymphoma which is 7x higher in Celiac patients who don't adhere strictly to a gf diet.  Of course no one diagnosed Celiac Disease back then until patients got to the point they were wasting away.

oops edit -- Mom and I both cook a lot of gluten free from scratch, but do have some favorite store bought products


----------



## Keesha

AnnieA said:


> My nephew and I definitely have Celiac Disease.  Mom never had GI symptoms but is completely gf because gluten does make her tired.  She may have 'silent Celiac' as far as GI stuff goes, or is maybe just gluten intolerant.   Celiac comes from her side of the family.  Her dad was never diagnosed, but had GI symptoms all his life and cause of death was intestinal lymphoma.  Of course no one diagnosed Celiac Disease back then until patients got to the point they were wasting away.
> 
> oops edit -- Mom and I both cook a lot of gluten free from scratch, but do have some favorite store bought products


It does appear to have a genetic factor like most illnesses. They didn’t check for this type of thing years ago. It wasn’t until I was diagnosed that I encouraged my mom to get checked out since we shared so many symptoms.

I usually cook from scratch also and have my favourite products but gluten free has come a long way. Decades ago trying to find good tasting gf products was next to impossible. I think that’s why so many good cook books came out for it.

Anyway thanks for the interesting chat.


----------



## Keesha

Today I stuck with my diet by planning on eating a turkey dinner but what I had instead was a spinach and mushroom salad with turkey , red pepper & lime vinegarette dressing. 

My bike ride was 4.1 kilometres and I did my yoga 

Tomorrow I’ll need to get up early to get my walk and yoga in since I have a busy day but I will do it and log in mainly to offer support to my weight loss buddy since I said I would. 

Here’s my spinach and turkey salad. 
It was actually really good.


----------



## Marie5656

StarSong said:


> For that matter, 911, we could always try the colonoscopy diet.  Plenty of clear liquids in and it seems even more out.  Do that for a week - that'd be sure to do the trick.



Gee, I am on that now. Have my colonoscopy tomorrow (Monday).  But actually, doing the liquids, without the laxatives probably would be OK for a day at a time.  So long as the liquids bring some nourishment, like broth, or unsweetened Jello.  Maybe a Gatorade or something.


----------



## Marie5656

*I need to keep losing weight. I put some on after Rick died, with the stress eating, and less walking.  So, if I can jump onto this bandwagon, I would like to.  After my above mentioned colonoscopy diet ends tomorrow*


----------



## Keesha

Marie5656 said:


> *I need to keep losing weight. I put some on after Rick died, with the stress eating, and less walking.  So, if I can jump onto this bandwagon, I would like to.  After my above mentioned colonoscopy diet ends tomorrow*


Oh please join us Marie. Stress does strange things to our minds & bodies. We’d love to have you on board. For sure.


----------



## Marie5656

Great. I am in. I am an odd one who likes salads, but am not a fan of lettuce or other leafy greens. I make mine by mixing together cucumber, tomatoes, and chick peas. Sometimes I will break up some sliced turkey if I have some. An indulgent addition is some bacon bits and a broken up hard boiled egg


----------



## Keesha

Marie5656 said:


> Great. I am in. I am an odd one who likes salads, but am not a fan of lettuce or other leafy greens. I make mine by mixing together cucumber, tomatoes, and chick peas. Sometimes I will break up some sliced turkey if I have some. An indulgent addition is some bacon bits and a broken up hard boiled egg


That all sounds good to me. It’s fun mixing stuff up and getting creative with food. After all, variety is the spice of life. Plus I find that eating good quality proteins with a variety of fresh vegetables works great for dropping weight. Another chick pea lover.


----------



## Marie5656

@Keesha I love chick peas.  Our Grocery store here, Wegmans has a store made citrus chick pea salad that is great. I buy a container often. I have to try and deconstruct it and make it on my own. But, then again...the container lasts me several days

edit to add..found the recipe  Citrus chick pea salad


----------



## Keesha

Marie5656 said:


> @Keesha I love chick peas.  Our Grocery store here, Wegmans has a store made citrus chick pea salad that is great. I buy a container often. I have to try and deconstruct it and make it on my own. But, then again...the container lasts me several days
> 
> edit to add..found the recipe  Citrus chick pea salad


Oh thank you @Marie. That does sound lovely and I even have blue agave too. lol


----------



## StarSong

Marie5656 said:


> @Keesha I love chick peas.  Our Grocery store here, Wegmans has a store made citrus chick pea salad that is great. I buy a container often. I have to try and deconstruct it and make it on my own. But, then again...the container lasts me several days
> 
> edit to add..found the recipe  Citrus chick pea salad





Keesha said:


> Oh thank you @Marie. That does sound lovely and I even have blue agave too. lol



Wow! That does look delish! I'm also a chick pea lover!


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Not always. Most people are lactose intolerant but some people are actually dairy intolerant. Quite a few actually.
> 
> Ghee can easily be made from butter.



I must be dairy intolerant because cream cheese and heavy cream exact a high price on my digestive system. 

In fact, when recently doing colonoscopy prep I commented to my husband that I didn't know what all the fuss was about. The prep solution results were not a whole lot different than what I'd go through if I ate a bagel loaded with cream cheese.


----------



## Ronni

So I’m back on the bandwagon. Here are my stats from this morning.


----------



## StarSong

Ronni said:


> So I’m back on the bandwagon. Here are my stats from this morning.



Good for you, Ronni! I'm also back to leaner eating. 2 pounds down and a couple to go. 

Stats are completely unknown other than height, weight and BMI. How in the world does your scale assess that data?


----------



## Ronni

StarSong said:


> Good for you, Ronni! I'm also back to leaner eating. 2 pounds down and a couple to go.
> 
> Stats are completely unknown other than height, weight and BMI. How in the world does your scale assess that data?


I have no idea!  

But I have several of those stats from other, reputable sources..doctor, trainer, gym etc..and they match, which tells me that the scale is doing a good job of reporting accurately.


----------



## StarSong

Ronni said:


> I have no idea!
> 
> But I have several of those stats from other, reputable sources..doctor, trainer, gym etc..and they match, which tells me that the scale is doing a good job of reporting accurately.



Ahhh.... sweet mysteries of life. And of technology!


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> So I’m back on the bandwagon. Here are my stats from this morning.
> View attachment 76238


So you’re at 149 pounds now from 175?
That’s great! You are doing far better than I am. 
I’m now down 6 pounds so I’m making progress. 

I got up extra early and walked, biked and did my yoga so I could get it out of the way. I’m certainly feeling better already. Gaining additional weight can be very uncomfortable. There’s no breathing room in clothes, it’s harder on the  back and body joints plus you lose flexibility when larger. The only good thing about the additional weight is that it smooths out facial wrinkles.


----------



## RadishRose

My dog and I decided to partner up.


----------



## Keesha

Keesha said:


> So you’re at 149 pounds now from 175?


Ok my mistake. I just read your opening post to your other thread and realized you ‘were’ at 175 but started here at 147. We are very close in weight and height right now. You’re a bit taller than me though.

I’d like to get down to around 125 . That’s where I feel most comfortable. Two years ago I was at 115 but that’s far too thin for my height.

You are doing really good  Ronni.


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> My dog and I decided to partner up.


Haha.  and how does your dog feel about dieting?


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> Haha.  and how does your dog feel about dieting?


She just nodded "ok".   lol


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> Ok my mistake. I just read your opening post to your other thread and realized you ‘were’ at 175 but started here at 147. We are very close in weight and height right now. You’re a bit taller than me though.
> 
> I’d like to get down to around 125 . That’s where I feel most comfortable. Two years ago I was at 115 but that’s far too thin for my height.
> 
> You are doing really good  Ronni.


Thanks darlin’  

I fluctuated between 130 - 135 my entire adult life other than when I was pregnant but even then I only gained between 18-22 pounds....and all 5 of my babies were 8lbs or over so that was a healthy gain for me. 

The only time I got less then that was during the worst of the times with Randy my ex. I plummeted to 113 lbs and yeah, I looked skeletal and anorexic. I’m not a stress eater...when things are bad I can’t eat. They were bad a lot. 

After I lost  30 lbs of the menopause weight I just sort of leveled out at 145 so I figure that’s good for me now. I’m not weighing much over that right now I know, but I also know how hard it is for me to lose these days ... not like the old days!! .. so I’m really careful to not let it get out of hand. If I go over 150 I’ll consider that out of hand  so I’m trying really hard to not break that threshold!! 

I love that you’re down 6 pounds already @Keesha!!  Good for you!!


----------



## Keesha

FIVE????

Oh you are one brave soul.
Your 113 pound body probably looked similar to mine when I plummeting to 103. It wasn’t a pretty site but unfortunately serious stress  accumulated can do that.

It IS so easy to gain weight at this age. Holidays, like Christmas, Easter and thanksgiving are the toughest cause  I have the sweetest guy who always showers me with chocolate.

Oh. That sounds a tad kinky too.lol

Anyway I’m down another 4 ounces.
A total of 6.4 pounds now.
Yayyyyy! I’m doing this. ❤


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> FIVE????
> 
> Oh you are one brave soul.
> Your 113 pound body probably looked similar to mine when I plummeting to 103. It wasn’t a pretty site but unfortunately serious stress  accumulated can do that.
> 
> It IS so easy to gain weight at this age. Holidays, like Christmas, Easter and thanksgiving are the toughest cause  I have the sweetest guy who always showers me with chocolate.
> 
> Oh. That sounds a tad kinky too.lol
> 
> Anyway I’m down another 4 ounces.
> A total of 6.4 pounds now.
> Yayyyyy! I’m doing this. ❤


 
You certainly are!!  

I don’t do too badly over the holidays usually.  Some years I’ve actually lost weight in part I think because it’s the busiest time of the year for me work wise. 

My biggest downfall is twofold. One is purely personal...not having the food on hand that I need to eat. My diet is boringly repetitive during my work week except for dinner which is just fine with me. I take all my food with me and it’s the same every day though sometimes lunch might be a small portion of dinner the night before. 

The other is that I’m in other homes during
The day and am encouraged to help myself to whatever is there when I’m working. Now I don’t know about you, but o have to have
one hell of a lot of willpower to continue to walk past the caramel cake or box of chocolates that is sitting out!


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> Now I don’t know about you, but o have to have
> one hell of a lot of willpower to continue to walk past the caramel cake or box of chocolates that is sitting out!


In all seriousness, I’d HAVE to quit. 

Ive got a serious sweet tooth that doesn’t like to be ignored and once I have that sugar in me, my blood sugar goes on a rollercoaster ride which is why the ONLY way for me to lose weight is to control my blood sugar with a diet which keeps it in check.

The Paleo diet does that for me and the great news is that it’s actually easy once you understand the dynamics of it. There’s all kinds of fabulous recipes online which are SUPER healthy and the surprising thing is how much energy most people get and how clearer the mind is.

When I eat lots of sugar and carbs I get moody and foggy headed which I truly dislike. I’m moody enough without the sugar blues. Lol 

Today I’m eating fresh turkey stew/soup and doing my walking, yoga and biking. Yesterday I couldn’t do  my yoga  or  biking. Awww I have a yoga emoji. Lol. I’m so easily amused


----------



## Keesha

So how is everyone doing?
Are you eating healthy and doing some form of exercise daily?

I’m still at a 6 . 4 pound weight loss. It doesn’t seem to be budging but I did indulge myself in some decadent coconut milk ice cream. It was sooo good. 

I haven’t rode my bike for a couple of days either so need to start but I have been speed walking. Overall I’m quite happy with my results so far.

Sooooo I wanted to try and inspire, encourage and remind everyone about their intended goals.


----------



## Ronni

I’m trying to get back to being enthusiastic. 

 I dropped down a little bit and then gained it all back for a variety of reasons  primarily having to do with being so damn busy that I didn’t prep my food and shopping like I normally do.  I know better.



The part you can’t see on the far left is where I started. 150 lbs. and a drop and then back up again. 

I had a mango for breakfast. About to eat a little turkey and a lot of salad for lunch. I’ll make Ron chili and cornbread for dinner and I may eat a bit of chili, but I’ll dump it over a large bowl of veggies. Plus I’m going dancing tonight so that will rev my metabolism a bit.


----------



## AnnieA

AnnieA said:


> I've been working on creating a healthy gut microbiome the last few weeks and have lost five pounds without weight loss being my goal.   My go to smoothie currently is kale, blueberries, avocado, grass-fed whey protein powder, tart cherry juice, a few drops liquid stevia and a splash of organic, pasture raised cream. It is delicious.  I take additional Omega 3 fatty acid capsules along with it.  Know some people put theirs in the smoothie, but that's beyond my gross factor tolerance level.  Why ruin a yummy smoothie!  I'm also eating my last solid food of the day around 4pm.



Still doing the healthy gut microbiome thing.  Down 12.6 pounds!  Would never have believed several months ago that I'd be addicted to smoothies, but I am now!   Was kind of freaked out about my recent DC trip until I learned the Airbnb had a good blender.


----------



## AnnieA

Down 15.8 since mid-August!   Still have a ways to go to get to my pre-pain 2011 weight.  After the onset of fibromyalgia, I gained appx 60 due to curtailed activity and eating when I couldn't sleep during pain nights.  Overall since that gain, I've lost 35 over the past four years with 15.8 being the most recent.   I was about 20 over where I wanted to be when I gained the 60, so I still have a ways to go!  

So far this WOE (way of eating) is working so well.   My appetite has decreased and if I have a craving for something off my plan, a few bites satisfies.  The weight loss feels effortless.  My motivation to start eating healthy in August was to reduce inflammation and pain which hasn't happened.  But my energy level is better most days, and I love the weight loss side effect!


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Ronni

Well I attacked my gain by really working with a Keto approach and lost close to 5 pounds......just in time for the Thanksgiving feasting.


----------



## Keesha

I’m close to a 10 pound loss. Most of the loss due to low carb / paleo but I did try restricted eating.
I think it would have worked better if I didn’t drink tea with evaporated milk & honey and peppermint candies.

It didn’t seem like that long but I looked at when this thread was started and it was August. The few couple of weeks went well but then I seem to not lose anything for weeks. I’m hoping it’s from the extra muscle tone since I’ve worked out so much.

Overall my size went down quite a bit more than expected for a bit less than 10 pounds. Since I eliminated dairy my weight loss is much more consistent but the paleo diet is very strict. It’s not as easy thing to do but I do feel better with much less pain. The extra weight was causing pain in my lower back which is now going so I’m very pleased about that.

I tried to be an inspiration as a weight loss buddy but I was probably more annoying than anything.


----------



## Keesha

Hey @Ronni. What type of scale is the one you use? I know you mentioned it somewhere. 
We need a new one


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> Hey @Ronni. What type of scale is the one you use? I know you mentioned it somewhere.
> We need a new one



@Keesha its called an Abyon smart scale which will link to your smartphone via bluetooth and keep a record of all your measurements. It records weight, BMI etc....13 categories some of which you see in the pic above, and graphs each category so you have a running record of each one with all the fluctuations. Not bad for $30!

Here’s the amazon link.


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> @Keesha its called an Abyon smart scale which will link to your smartphone via bluetooth and keep a record of all your measurements. It records weight, BMI etc....13 categories some of which you see in the pic above, and graphs each category so you have a running record of each one with all the fluctuations. Not bad for $30!
> 
> Here’s the amazon link.


Thanks Ronni. Unfortunately the link doesn’t work and there’s so many different types that I’m not sure which one you have.


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> Thanks Ronni. Unfortunately the link doesn’t work and there’s so many different types that I’m not sure which one you have.


Ok. Let me do it a different way. Here’s the link.

Upgraded 2019 - Bluetooth Smart Bathroom Scales Digital Weight and Body Fat Monitors In-Depth 13 Body Composition Analyzer with iOS&Android APP -Great for Weight Lose or Fitness Journey.Christmas Gift https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BJY6GTJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_way4DbV7H11P3

And a picture of the product on Amazon.


----------



## Ronni

Oooh look! The price came down.


----------



## Keesha

That works. Fabulous. 
Thanks doll.


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> Oooh look! The price came down.



Bonus!


----------



## Keesha

They don’t ship to Canada. Lol


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> They don’t ship to Canada. Lol


DAMMIT!!!!!  Ok I'm on a quest now.  Find my friend the scale I recommended that she can't get from Amazon because they are LAME.  

Stand by...............


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> DAMMIT!!!!!  Ok I'm on a quest now.  Find my friend the scale I recommended that she can't get from Amazon because they are LAME.
> 
> Stand by...............


No worries my friend. I will check Bed, Bath & Beyond. Just not today. Today we are getting freezing rain, with hours or snow flurries then rain after that.  I’m staying home.

It’s still pretty sweet though.


----------



## Ronni

@Keesha 

http://www.borderlinx.com/CA/en/pages/buy-on-amazon-com-and-ship-to-canada/
I found this on Amazon.ca  It's not the same brand, but looks to do exactly what mine does, and uses the exact same app.
https://www.amazon.ca/RENPHO-Blueto...e&qid=1575209967&sprefix=abyon,aps,147&sr=8-5
I'll keep looking but this is what I immediately came up with.  

Oh, also.  There are numerous sellers on Amazon that sell that particular scale and others like them, all of which work with the Feelfit Ap.  You might pay more, but possibly one of them will ship to Canada...and I don't mean to insult your intelligence if you've already checked that out!!


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> @Keesha
> 
> http://www.borderlinx.com/CA/en/pages/buy-on-amazon-com-and-ship-to-canada/
> I found this on Amazon.ca  It's not the same brand, but looks to do exactly what mine does, and uses the exact same app.
> https://www.amazon.ca/RENPHO-Blueto...e&qid=1575209967&sprefix=abyon,aps,147&sr=8-5
> I'll keep looking but this is what I immediately came up with.
> 
> Oh, also.  There are numerous sellers on Amazon that sell that particular scale and others like them, all of which work with the Feelfit Ap.  You might pay more, but possibly one of them will ship to Canada...and I don't mean to insult your intelligence if you've already checked that out!!


Oh thank you so much. 
You are amazing and I wish I could adopt you.


----------



## Ronni

I did it!!!!  Working my keto approach, not obsessively but diligently, and I’ve managed to finally hit my goal!! Actually even a little bit under my goal of 145!


----------



## Keesha

Congratulations Ronni. 
I’ve got 20 more pounds to go but I’m actively working on it by walking 5 miles a day.
I’m hoping by my 60th birthday to be at my goal weight. I did drop 10 pounds though.


----------



## StarSong

Well done, Ronni!  I'm sitting at 2 out of 5 lost, but I'm cool with that.  So far I'm content with just not gaining during the holidays because I'm in full cookie mode right now.  

Good on you, Keesha! 5 miles is impressive - especially in Canada during the winter!


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> @Keesha
> 
> http://www.borderlinx.com/CA/en/pages/buy-on-amazon-com-and-ship-to-canada/
> I found this on Amazon.ca  It's not the same brand, but looks to do exactly what mine does, and uses the exact same app.
> https://www.amazon.ca/RENPHO-Blueto...e&qid=1575209967&sprefix=abyon,aps,147&sr=8-5
> I'll keep looking but this is what I immediately came up with.
> 
> Oh, also.  There are numerous sellers on Amazon that sell that particular scale and others like them, all of which work with the Feelfit Ap.  You might pay more, but possibly one of them will ship to Canada...and I don't mean to insult your intelligence if you've already checked that out!!


I just ordered it. After looking at the prices at the retail stores, it was a great deal. Our current scale is not accurate and is temperamental.
Thanks again Ronni.


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> I just ordered it. After looking at the prices at the retail stores, it was a great deal. Our current scale is not accurate and is temperamental.
> Thanks again Ronni.
> View attachment 85215


Oh yay Keesh!!!  So glad you got yourself one, AND at such a great deal!!  Lemme know what you think once it arrives and you get it set up.  Do you know (theoretically at least till you get it) how to link it to your phone?Have you found the app yet?


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> Well done, Ronni!  I'm sitting at 2 out of 5 lost, but I'm cool with that.  So far I'm content with just not gaining during the holidays because I'm in full cookie mode right now.
> 
> Good on you, Keesha! 5 miles is impressive - especially in Canada during the winter!


Considering all those wonderful cookies you’ve been making, only needing to lose 3 pounds is great. The 5 miles a day had turns into 5 miles every second day. Everyday was burning me out too much and I wasn’t able to keep up with housework so had to cut back. I’m averaging about 40 kilometres a week.


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> Oh yay Keesh!!!  So glad you got yourself one, AND at such a great deal!!  Lemme know what you think once it arrives and you get it set up.  Do you know (theoretically at least till you get it) how to link it to your phone?Have you found the app yet?


Thanks Ronni. No! Not a clue but my husbands very computer literate so I’ll get him to do it for me. He likes being helpful. 

I’m getting it just in time for Christmas. Gotta love ❤ Amazon. Yayyyyy!
 Merry Christmas  to me. 
Sure I’ll let you know. 
I’m very excited to get it.
Squeal! Lol


----------



## evad

Ive been on an 800 Caloric diet for 2 weeks now not sure how much ive lost yet but its a tough one


----------



## Lc jones

evad said:


> Ive been on an 800 Caloric diet for 2 weeks now not sure how much ive lost yet but its a tough one


I lost 40 lbs by minimizing my calories to 1400 a day, 800 seems wayyyyyy too low.....


----------



## Wren

I aim for 1000 calories a day give or take but I know I need to exercise more....


----------



## evad

yes, exercise is key to diet in my opinion, because it just seems to deal with that, that diet doesn't sort out. so a good walk daily or in my case, walking as fas as possible with this knee and back, but at least to try as far as possible


----------



## fmdog44

I heard this a couple weeks ago and this never dawned on me. It went something like, "_up until a hundred years or so go man started eating for pleasure_." This means at one time we ate only when hungry and we ate basic food groups. This is so very true. Just walk down grocery store aisles and view the thousands of items we do not need like Spaghetti O's, Pop Tarts, relishes, BBQ sauce, cakes, pies, pizzas, etc. We are, in a sense being told what to eat.


----------



## jujube

I coughed a few pounds off (that and food didn't taste all that great).  Now that I'm feeling better, the appetite is back and all I want to do is eat...….and I don't want raw carrots and celery stalks, either.  Sigh. I'm going to weigh 500 pounds before this quarantine is over.....


----------



## Camper6

Here's a tip for anyone trying to lose weight.

Don't sit down to eat.  Eat standing up like they do in New York.  Just grab a sandwich or a hot dog and eat it standing up.  For some reason when you sit down to eat you can eat more.


----------



## JaniceM

Camper6 said:


> Here's a tip for anyone trying to lose weight.
> 
> Don't sit down to eat.  *Eat standing up like they do in New York*.  Just grab a sandwich or a hot dog and eat it standing up.  For some reason when you sit down to eat you can eat more.



Huh?


----------



## Camper6

JaniceM said:


> Huh?


What do you find hard to understand?


----------



## JaniceM

Camper6 said:


> What do you find hard to understand?


I've never known anyone who ate standing up...  unless a person's in a hurry and grabs something from a street vendor.


----------



## Camper6

JaniceM said:


> I've never known anyone who ate standing up...  unless a person's in a hurry and grabs something from a street vendor.


I eat standing up frequently. I'm the same weight now as I was in high school. New York, which is one of the most populous cities in the U.S. has tons of food trucks. They are popular. So plenty of meals are eaten standing up. No you don't have to be in a hurry. It's just the way it's done. Why do you have to sit down to eat a sandwich?


----------



## JaniceM

Camper6 said:


> I eat standing up frequently. I'm the same weight now as I was in high school. New York, which is one of the most populous cities in the U.S. has tons of food trucks. They are popular. So plenty of meals are eaten standing up. No you don't have to be in a hurry. It's just the way it's done. Why do you have to sit down to eat a sandwich?


People can eat however they want to.  I'm just saying I lived most of my life in NY and never saw that as an everyday occurrence.


----------



## Camper6

JaniceM said:


> People can eat however they want to.  I'm just saying I lived most of my life in NY and never saw that as an everyday occurrence.


Your personal experience is not the norm.


----------



## JaniceM

Camper6 said:


> Your personal experience is not the norm.


I hear that on a lot of different topics.


----------



## Camper6

i follow this on t,v.  There are 12,000 food trucks in N YC . It's a cheap way to eat. Ethnic choices as well.


----------



## JaniceM

Camper6 said:


> i follow this on t,v.  There are 12,000 food trucks in N YC . It's a cheap way to eat. Ethnic choices as well.


I haven't been there in more than 20 years, so maybe things have changed.


----------



## Camper6

JaniceM said:


> I haven't been there in more than 20 years, so maybe things have changed.


Definitely that ethnic foods have taken over from hot dog stands.  Not only in New York.  In my home town.  The Asian influence in food tastes are terrific.  There is an Indian festival in my city and they serve the food free.


----------

